
Show HN: Slack integration to manage Azure DevOps tasks - MNeverOff
https://www.slado.co/
======
MNeverOff
As a team of software developers we are constantly interacting with two things
- our Slack chat and our task manager. For us it's Azure DevOps.

After internal usage and some polish - we decided to share it with the
community. Main features so far:

\- Creating, updating and managing work items like tasks, bugs and other. Done
with /board command

\- Tracking only the builds needed, not having integration spam all over the
channel. Done with /pipeline command

\- Discussing tasks, builds and pull requests in slack - with all relevant
context, using [show] optional attribute.

Please tell me what are your thoughts and how we can do better.

